# Mule before white-tail rut.



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Where i am from the mule bucks have all been with does and some have been very rutted up and with only 1 doe. But the white-tails are not rutting at all, is this the same as where all of you guys hunt.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

We got another 5 days before the first big wave of Whitetail does come into Estrus


----------

